# During the wait to finish the move...



## Dabbler (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm doing some shop organizing...    I got a lot of tools with the lathe so I started making organizers for the lathe tooling.... Here are the first  2:


----------



## PeterT (Mar 30, 2020)

Looks great John. Protective & accessible. 

Another technique I've seen is - cut a gaggle of plywood rectangles, especially if you have standard storage dimensions like a drawer. Position the parts any way it looks good, trace around it. Add a fingering pocket if you like. Cut it out with a scroll saw or jig saw & laminate it to a base. Some guys even make lids using the same idea but now that's getting fancy.

The more things are organized, the less time searching, leaves more time of play. My storage is pretty rudimentary, standard size cardboard boxes so they stack. Ziplock baggies with masking tape labels. But more expensive tools deserve a bit better.


----------



## Kelly McLaughlin (Mar 30, 2020)

Looks Good John, Quarter sawn white oak is nice too..... Just sayin : )


----------

